# Two 4x4's vandalized! A taaarriffic day



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all.

Was asked to do this ages ago but after the grief it turned out to be I haven't been bothered to post it up.

Anyway get ready to hold your chins up as this is quite bad!:doublesho

The phone call went like this:

Hi, I've got some tar on my two 4x4's
Me: no problem i'll come and have a look for you

Thats all she was willing to say untill I arrived:lol:

9 hours & 5 litres of AS Tardis later
A mixture of claying & latterly 3m FCP (& old pads!) as some heat from the pad was the only way to soften the tar & remove it.

I'll let the pictures do the talking!









































































By now I realised that this was pretty serious vandalism, Activator (paint hardener) had been mixed with the tar and spread over both the nissan & Mitsubishi with what I presume was a wallpaper brush.

Tardis had to be applied on each section, every two or so minutes for half an hour at a time before any of it shifted & even then it left a sticky residue behind which claying was struggling to remove



























































































And finally nine hours later, both cars looking much better!




























Thanks for looking, I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else!

Joe
​


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

wonder what they did to deserve that still bang out of order,good work by the way :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

F^%KIN hell!!! thats bad, fair play to yer for evan attemptin it, spot on results!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great work!

After seeing the first pictures, I thought that was going to the respray booth...


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

:doublesho wow excelent job:thumb: did it eat into any of the window rubbers or mouldings.


----------



## stokie84 (Feb 7, 2009)

Its actually nice to see a 4x4 dirty for once lol

I cant stand these people who buy them then they never get dirty, lol thats the whole point in them aint it, to go off roading which most never see, people buy them because they think tehre safer in them.............WRONG, you more likly to die in a 4x4 in an accident than you are in a car...........FACT

Back on topic................good job in cleaning them


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good effort there, well done for sticking it out. I would have got bored after the first hour :lol::lol:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"Its actually nice to see a 4x4 dirty for once lol"

god forbid some cretin does this to your vehicle

Major respect to you Joe! even to take them on is a big ask, but you've done a real good number on them. Top banana:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you had your self a drop (or 5-10L) of preptone you would have made your life alot lot easier. you would have just washed that off LOL


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"9 hours & 5 litres of AS Tardis later"


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

They must've pi**ed someone off pretty bad for that to happen, definitely not random!

That is one awesome turnaround, I think I would've walked (ok ran) away from that one!! :doublesho


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats some serious vandals, I opened this expecting that they'd "just" been keyed. 

Big respect to you Joe for achieving such an amazing turn around and not giving up. Well done :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

What a set of  to do that:doublesho

Great results, and by the looks of it they'll chuffed to bits with the outcome


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho

I think I'd have just looked at it and thought "what do I do now ?"...

...good job they went to you - excellent results :thumb:

PS. note to other's - let's not presume they did anything to pee anybody off....there are complete and utter moron's out there who would probably see this as 'something to do', and even 'funny' :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Ouch!!! That's gonna hurt!!! So much tar, and 5 litres of Tardis!!! If I'd catch the m.f.er that did it, he'd get tar and feathers all over him!!!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Holy.....!!!

Blimey. Nasty stuff.

Good work on cleaning it up though.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some great work, and a hell of a lot of patience there.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

ANDY GTR said:


> :doublesho wow excelent job:thumb: did it eat into any of the window rubbers or mouldings.


It did a little bit on the drivers door of the nissan apart from that it was ok.

Moral of the story.........buy the mitsubishi:lol:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> PS. note to other's - let's not presume they did anything to pee anybody off....there are complete and utter moron's out there who would probably see this as 'something to do', and even 'funny' :thumb:


Very true although I got the impression it was known who did it. Don't know if thats better or worse tho


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

james b said:


> If you had your self a drop (or 5-10L) of preptone you would have made your life alot lot easier. you would have just washed that off LOL


Thanks James will look that up or can you point me in the right direction?
I have a lot of faith in Tardis so you can imagine my horror to start with when it didn't seem to be doing a lot!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> Thanks James will look that up or can you point me in the right direction?
> I have a lot of faith in Tardis so you can imagine my horror to start with when it didn't seem to be doing a lot!


Its an Auto Smart product your rep will be able to hook you up :thumb:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

what happened here!? :doublesho
but terrific work of cleaning up that mess:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant job, fair play that was pretty bad!!!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

james b said:


> Its an Auto Smart product your rep will be able to hook you up :thumb:


Thanks mate.
Have a look at this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130185

Your tip did me proud mate, thanks

Joe


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Jesus that's some amount of tar lol.

Great work though - you must have been as high as a kite with the fumes from that amount of Tardis lol.

Good on ya for sticking with it too :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG :doubleshoMate, hats off to you, that is a mighty fine turnaround from a real mess:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

wow amazin turnaround, that obviously took a lot of patience lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumb:brilliant never seen owt like that before


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Awesome! Credit due for some great work.............:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

OMFG!

unbelievable! my heart would sink coming across that!

outstanding work fella


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

wow thats great work and 9 hrs for both thats some good going


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing work there! It's awful that somebody would do that, but you've done a brilliant job of removing it all.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work on those two a lot of time spent on de-tarring them :thumb:

I've never seen anything like this attack done to a car before!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Nasty buggers!!!!!:devil:

good job... no 50/50's?:lol:

stu.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow amazing turn around!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

NKS said:


> Great work on those two a lot of time spent on de-tarring them :thumb:
> 
> I've never seen anything like this attack done to a car before!


Lets just say in the words of 'Sly, and the family stone' 'Its a family affair'


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Cracking work, I hope the were very appreciative :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work there mate!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> PS. note to other's - let's not presume they did anything to pee anybody off....there are complete and utter moron's out there who would probably see this as 'something to do', and even 'funny'


I was wondering if it could have been these idiotic w*nkers who are against 4x4's in general?, I've heard of spates of targeted 4x4 vandalism such as all tyres being slashed and bodywork being keyed and paint stripper being used, but _just_ on the 4x4's, non of the other surrounding cars were affected!

As for the job in hand, thats one hell of a job to take on and repect for doing so, and the finished outcome, well done


----------



## jmke (Aug 5, 2009)

amazing work; impressive restoration.


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

CCTV time me thinks. There are some bloody vvankers out there

Glad to see you where able to clean the crap off


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I was wondering if it could have been these idiotic w*nkers who are against 4x4's in general?, I've heard of spates of targeted 4x4 vandalism such as all tyres being slashed and bodywork being keyed and paint stripper being used, but _just_ on the 4x4's, non of the other surrounding cars were affected!
> 
> As for the job in hand, thats one hell of a job to take on and repect for doing so, and the finished outcome, well done





jinx said:


> CCTV time me thinks. There are some bloody vvankers out there
> 
> Glad to see you where able to clean the crap off


As already posted by the OP


JoeAVS1 said:


> Lets just say in the words of 'Sly, and the family stone' 'Its a family affair'


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

How much does tardis cost. Parrafin mixed with white spirit is a pretty good tar remover, might be a touch cheaper.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

The best turnaround I have ever seen! Fantastic job but one I hope I never have to experience first hand!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> As already posted by the OP


I hadnt a clue what he meant by that, so...


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG you must have balls of steel!!!! Respect to you for taking these on!
Helluva job btw.....


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Having sadly suffered at the hands of a deprived individual like the person responsible for this I have to post.

My other half’s car was targeted twice (I’ll catch you one day...) with what I guess was paint stripper. Sadly this did involve a respray and new car....

I still to this day understand she must have pi**ed someone off, but to mess with there car is just not on.

One day my friend, one day...


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tacklebury said:


> Having sadly suffered at the hands of a deprived individual like the person responsible for this I have to post.
> 
> My other half's car was targeted twice (I'll catch you one day...) with what I guess was paint stripper. Sadly this did involve a respray and new car....
> 
> ...


Feel for you mate, seen a blue, new scooby that had brake fluid/paint stripper all over it. Was an absolute mess and re-spray was only option although they were still worried that it would affect the metal underneath and hence the new paintjob.


----------

